# 0 Watt Teich mit Fischbesatz



## Gartenteichumbauer (11. Sep. 2011)

Hallo Leute,

es regnet gerade und ich freue mich, das der Teich das Wasser wechselt. Es gibt seit diesem Jahr keine Pumpe mehr am Teich.

Ich habe eine Dachrinne, welche über einen 9 Meter Pflanzenfilter Bachlauf das Wasser in den Teich leitet.
Am Teich gibt es einen Überlauf, wo das überschüssige Wasser versickern kann. Das wars auch schon.  

Der Teich ist Kristallklar, keine Frühjahrsalgen, keine Fadenalgen, keine überhaupt Algen. 

Bis voriges Jahr habe ich die Pumpe noch laufen gehabt , da ich dachte, das ist gut, wenn man das Wasser immer wieder durch den Pflanzenfilter schickt. Aber Pustekuchen, der Regen reicht (bei mir) dicke aus um die Wasserchemie im Lot zu halten. 
Seit ich nicht mehr pumpe, pflanzenfiltere hat sich die Wasserqualität im Teich deutlich verbessert. Und das trotz 4 Orfen und irgenwo um die 20 - 30 Goldfische, Schubinkins (Da haben die Orfen geschlafen...)  
Ich denke, das liegt daran, dass das Wasser einfach versickert ohne wieder in den Kreislauf geschickt zu werden.

Ich bin den Weg des konsequenten Technikabbaus gegangen. Diese extrem gute Wasserqualität wollte ich nie erreichen, mir hätte der Teich auch mit Algen gut gefallen. 

Es gibt immer sehr viele techniche Empfehlungen hier, garnixtun ist aber viel entspannter. 

Vieleicht eine Empfehlung für den ein oder anderen, der keine Lust auf die Stromrechnung und die viele Arbeit am Teich hat.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Zermalmer (12. Sep. 2011)

*AW: 0 Watt Teich mit Fischbesatz*

Hallo Thomas,
schön, dass Du auf Technik verzichten kannst.

Das funktioniert halt nicht bei jedem (meist herrscht ja Überbesatz und es wird gefüttert)... bzw. wie lange hat es denn im Endeffekt gedauert, bis sich bei Dir das Geichgewicht eingstellt hat?

Ein ausgeglichenes Verhältnis zwischen Besatz, Pflanzen und dem restlichen Umfeld ist halt einfach nicht von 'jetzt auf gleich' machbar.... das sich das nun bei Dir eingestellt hat ist natürlich eine tolle Sache


----------



## Zander35 (12. Sep. 2011)

*AW: 0 Watt Teich mit Fischbesatz*

Hallo Thomas,
Find ich cool das du mit 0Technik am Teich auskommst!
Mein neuer Teich funktioniert ja auch komplett ohne Technik.Denn das Frischwasser kommt mit Eigendruck aus einer Quelle und deckt dadurch jeglichen Wasserverlust(Lehmboden ohne Folie).
So im Gleichgewicht ist er aber noch nicht,denn es wuchern massiv Grünalgen.
Aber vielleicht stellt sich das ja mit der Zeit ein.


----------



## jolantha (12. Sep. 2011)

*AW: 0 Watt Teich mit Fischbesatz*

Hallo Thomas
ich beneide Dich ( seufz  ) , ich verbrauche ca.50 € im Monat nur für den Strom meiner beiden Filter.
Einer hängt am Skimmer, der Andere liegt am Teichboden. Rein gefühlsmäßig hab ich den meisten Dreck auf der Oberfläche, durch den Wald bedingt wahrscheinlich. Ist aber erst seit circa 3 Jahren so extrem.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (12. Sep. 2011)

*AW: 0 Watt Teich mit Fischbesatz*

Hallo Andreas, hallo Martin,

es hat so ziemlich 4 Jahre gedauert. 

Die ersten Jahre: es wurde geputzt, weil der Teich so viele Algen hat. (So schlimm wars aber nicht) 
- Ich habe dann Teichputzverbot erteilt.
- Pumpe ist sporadisch gelaufen und hat das Wasser immer wieder durch den Pflanzenfilter
gejagt. 
- gepflanzt, gepflanzt, gepflanzt. Alles was ich irgendwo auftreiben konnte kam in den Teich.

Jahr zwei und drei: Keine Putzrei mehr, das Wasser wird besser
- Die Pumpe habe ich laufen lassen und auch immer wieder Frischwasser zugeführt (Brunnenwasser) 
- Pflanzen wachsen und gedeien.

Jahr vier: Da ich die Steckdose für die Pumpe für Betonmischer Kreissäge und Co. brauchte, habe ich die Pumpe nicht mehr angeschlossen. Ich habe den Teich beobachtet und hätte jeder Zeit wieder den Stecker reinstecken können. 
Da sich der Teich so prächtig entwickelt hat ist der Stecker über das ganze Jahr draußen geblieben. 

Was ich halt immer sehe, dass viele Leute den Teich wie eine Wohnung betrachten. "Da liegt Dreck rum, also schnell mit dem Staubsauger hin und wegsaugen, ein bisschen Chemie drauf, damit das nicht wieder passiert..." 

Im Teich ist das aus meiner Sicht nicht so und der muß (darf) überhaupt nicht geputzt werden. Sind zu viele Nährstoffe drin, kommt einfach eine Pflanze rein die diese verputzt. Reicht das immer noch nicht kommt halt noch eine rein usw. (Mein Tipp für Martin, schöne große Rohrkolben usw. rein) 
Ich hätte auch nicht gedacht, das der Teich ohne Technik zurecht kommt, aber der Selbstversuch betätigt dies und das Ergebnis ist besser als ich wollte. 

Ich denke auch, das der Pflanzenfilter für das Regenwasser viel dazu beiträgt. und wer das so bauen kann sollte es aus meiner Sicht so oder ähnlich tun. Es spart einfach Geld und Zeit. 
(Keine Filterreinigung, da es keinen mehr gibt. Keine Stromkosten, da nichts läuft.)

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Zacky (12. Sep. 2011)

*AW: 0 Watt Teich mit Fischbesatz*

Hallo Thomas.


Das klingt ja richtig gut.  Mich würden auch mal Bilder interressieren, wie sich das mit dem Pflanzenfilter gestaltet. Also wie stark dieser bepflanzt ist und vielleicht auch noch ein paar Bilder vom Teich selbst. Wäre klasse.

Vielen Dank


----------



## Zander35 (12. Sep. 2011)

*AW: 0 Watt Teich mit Fischbesatz*

Hallo Thomas,
danke für den Tipp!
Die großen __ Rohrkolben könnte ich auch vom großen Teich nehmen die dort wild wachsen(wie alle anderen Teichpflanzen,nur Seerosen wurden zugekauft)
LG,
Martin


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (12. Sep. 2011)

*AW: 0 Watt Teich mit Fischbesatz*

Hallo zusammen,

Bilder habe ich mal im Forum zusammengesammelt, aber vom Bachlauf habe ich keins gefunden. Da muß ich mal Frische machen. 
Es ist eigentlich kein Bachlauf, sondern eine Ansammlung von Miniteichen und Mörtelkisten, die zum Teil randvoll mit Kies gefüllt und bepflanzt sind. (Frische Bilder kommen.)

Bilder zur Wasserqualität: 

   
Die Bilder sind nicht so besonders, aber ich denke man sieht gut, wie klar das Wasser geworden ist.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (12. Sep. 2011)

*AW: 0 Watt Teich mit Fischbesatz*

Hallo zusammen,

wie versprochen, bin habe ich es kurz vorm Dunkelwerden geschafft, ein paar Bilder zu machen von der diesjährigen Baustelle. 
   

@ Anne, Du kannst das sicher auch versuchen, der Überlauf ist mein Skimmer und die Strömung habe ich versucht so anzulegen, dass es den ganzen Unrat rausträgt. Es würde mich freuen, wenn jemand überlegt, wie er die Technik wegbekommt, statt hochzurüsten. Das ist auch viel spannender als im Zooladen Lampen und Pumpen zu kaufen. (Liebe Koifreunde, war nicht gegen Euch...)

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## sternchen30 (13. Sep. 2011)

*AW: 0 Watt Teich mit Fischbesatz*

Hallo Thomas,
so soll unser Teich auch funktionieren. 
Wir haben überhaupt keinen Strom am Teich und wollen auch keinen hinlegen.
Der Pflanzenfilter ist jetzt fertig und die Solarpumpe pumpt das Wasser in den Pflanzenfilter wenn die Sonne scheint, sonst nichts.
Ausser noch eine kleine Solarpumpe aber die ist nur zum plätschern da.
Unser Teich ist aber erst ein 1/4 Jahr alt die Algenblüte haben wir schon hinter uns, das Wasser ist zur Zeit noch etwas braun. Pfanzen sind im Hauptteich auch genügend drin, müsste eigentlich klappen!! 
Grüße Ingrid


----------



## Zander35 (13. Sep. 2011)

*AW: 0 Watt Teich mit Fischbesatz*

Hallo Thomas,
echt schöner Teich!


> (Liebe Koifreunde, war nicht gegen Euch...)


Obwohl man auch Koi recht naturnah halten kann,aber halt nicht in dieser Besatzdichte,wie sie meist üblich ist...


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (13. Sep. 2011)

*AW: 0 Watt Teich mit Fischbesatz*

Hallo zusammen,

@ingrid: ich denke, das es mit der Solarpumpe nicht funktioniert, da zu wenig Leistung. Ich habe das auch schon überlegt, aber Preis und Leistung stimmen nicht. (Nicht böse gemeint, aber sie schwächeln schon ganz schön)
Wenn es bei Dir geht, könntest Du es sicher ähnlich anlegen, wie ich. Von der Dachrinne bis in den Teich einfach einen aus Staustufen bestehenden Bach bauen. 
Mein Bauplan von damals: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/21330

Ich würde es aber heute mit Teichfolie modelieren, das geht einfacherer und es kommt nicht die exakte Form raus, wie bei mir. 
Hinter dem Teich müsstest Du eine Sickergrube und einen Überlauf installieren. Fortan freust Du Dich wenns Regnet und der Teich eine gut dossierte Menge Wasser wechselt. 
Dabei ist aus meiner Sicht wichtig, das die Dachfläche um Teich passt und bei Dir würde ich nur eine Dachhälfte in den Teich geben. Ich vermute, wenn es zuviel wird kippt das ganze wieder. 

Als nächstes mußt Du halt auf Pflanzensammeltour gehen. 
Z.B. sind die Iris im Pflanzenfilter fast 2m hoch, trotz, dass sie eigentlich nur 90cm hoch werden sollen. Im Teich dagegen sind sie wirklich nur 90 cm hoch, was heißt, das der Bachlauf die Nährstoffe gut verwertet und im Teich entsprechend weniger ankommt. 
Nun ist es so, das ein Regenguß vom Volumen her meist komplett in den Pflanzefilter passt. Erst beim nächsten Regenguß wird das Wasser in den Teich weitergedrückt. somit können die Pflanzen und der Kies mit seinen Bewohnern das Wasser in ruhe aufbereiten bevor es in den Teich geht.
Wenn Du willst, würde ich gern mit Dir überlegen, wie das ganze bei Dir auch Stromlos funktioniert.

@Martin

So eine schönes Erdloch wie Deins ist doch viel schöner. Wenn Du Deinen Wassereinlauf auch erst einen Pflanzenbach mit allen möglichen großen Pflanzen gönnst, könnte sich das ganze sicher etwas aufklaren. Problem ist sicher, das der Pflanzenfilter auch eine entsprechende Größe haben muß.  
Sehr spannende Geschichte. 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Limnos (13. Sep. 2011)

*AW: 0 Watt Teich mit Fischbesatz*

Hi

Ich freue mich, wenn wieder einmal jemand entdeckt, dass Teiche auch ohne Technik funktionieren, bzw. das Regenwasser kostenlos ist. Ich möchte in diesem Zusammenhang noch etwas zum Überlauf des Teiches sagen. Wer im Garten dafür Platz hat, braucht nur eine unbefestigte Rinne, evtl. in gewundener, ungleich breiter und tiefer Form auszubuddeln. Falls es sich nicht um schwere Lehmböden handelt , reichen 5-10 Meter, damit das Wasser auch ganz ohne Sickergrube versickert. Eine ganze Reihe von "Wasserpflanzen" muss nicht permanent Im Wasser stehen. Ihnen genügt es, immer mal wieder nasse Füße zu bekommen. Man nennt so etwas wechselfeuchte Zone. Straßengräben sind z.B. solche Biotope. Daher kann man auch Pflanzen wie Kohldistel, __ Blutweiderich, Riesenschachtelhalm (Vorsicht, u.U. sehr ausbreitungsfreudig), __ Huflattich, Weiße __ Pestwurz oder __ Mädesüß bekommen.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (13. Sep. 2011)

*AW: 0 Watt Teich mit Fischbesatz*

Hi Wolfgang, 

das habe ich schon lange entdeckt. Die Neuerung ist, das es jetzt funktioniert und besser als ich wollte. (Algen hätte ich durchaus akzeptiert im Teich...)
Mit dem Überlauf habe ich schon etliche Experimente angestellt. Das Wasser versprengen kostet viele Sprenger. (Die Dinger verstopfen einfach) 

Das blöde an der ganzen Sache ist, es regnet und man leitet zusätzlich Wasser in die Beete... Dafür suche ich noch eine Lösung. 
Armes Nährstoffangereichertes Wasser einfach so versickern zu lassen ist zwar OK, aber da muß auch noch eine dauerhafte Lösung her um das zu nutzen.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## wasserm (13. Sep. 2011)

*AW: 0 Watt Teich mit Fischbesatz*

Hallo Wolfgang.
Ich habe meinen Teichrand Ca.10cm höher gebaut,und einen schmalen Graben
von 10 cm Breite um den halben Teich gebaut.
Da ,wo der Graben ist,habe ich das Schutzvlies und die grüne Ufermatte über den Rand gezogen.
Durch die Kapilarwirkung der Matte und des Vlieses läuft der Teich nie richtig über und der Graben hat auch fast immer  genügend Feuchte.
Nur bei extremer Wärme schütte ich schon mal Wasser im Graben nach.
Unter Vlies und Ufermatte ist natürlich auch EPDM Folie.
Es ist erstaunlich,daß der Wasserstand im Teich ,ausser bei Starkregen, immer ein paar cm tiefer ist. 
Da sieht man ,daß man die Kapilarwirkung nicht unterschätzen darf.

  Gruss
            Wilhelm.


----------



## sternchen30 (14. Sep. 2011)

*AW: 0 Watt Teich mit Fischbesatz*

Hallo Thomas,
leider können wir das Wasser vom Dach, egal welches Gartenhaus oder Wohnhaus nicht in den Teich lenken, ist zu weit weg.
Wir fangen das Regenwasser in Zysternen auf und könnten ab und zu mit den Gartenschlauch das Regenwasser rein laufen lassen.
Deswegen haben wir auch keinen Strom am Gartenteich, der Teich ist einfach zu weit weg vom Haus.
Die Solarpumpe pumpt ca, 1200Liter in der Stunde, wenn die Sonnen scheint, im Sommer läuft sie ca. 9 Stunden aber jetzt nur noch 5-6 Stunden, die Sträucher werfen zu viel Schatten.
Wir haben in der letzten Woche einen Pflanzfilter und kleinen Bachlauf mit einer Fertigteichschale gebaut. Keine Kieselsteine oder sonstiges rein nur große Pflanzkörbe.  Diese mit Lavasteinchen befüllt und bepflanzt und auf alte Pflastersteine( die haben wir mit alter Teichfolie umwickelt damit sie nicht die Schale beschädigen) gestellt. Das Wasser sollte dann unter die bepflanzten Körbe laufen und die Wurzeln umspülen.
Bis jetzt war nur die Schwebealgen plage da, andere Algen konnten wir noch nicht entdecken.
Wenn du noch Tips hast wie wir es noch verbessern könnten wären das echt toll.
das es auch klappt ohne Strom so einen klaren Teich zu bekommen wie du ihn hast.
Grüße Ingrid


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (14. Sep. 2011)

*AW: 0 Watt Teich mit Fischbesatz*

Hallo Ingrid, 

stell mal bitte Bilder vom Teich, Filter und Pumpe ein. Die Bilder in Deinem Profil sind sicher schon älter. 

Nen langen Bach bauen geht schon..., die gibt es ja auch in der Natur in allen möglichen Längen. :smoki

Du mußt halt auch einen 0 Watt Teich immer so betrachten, wie einen Teich mit einem technischen Filter. Dort gibt es den Vorfilter (in allen möglichen Varianten), den Feinfilter, den Biofilter  und manchmal auch noch Lampen die den Rest auch noch killen.
Immer wenn an solchen Filtern was nicht funktioniert, ist die Lösung Wasserwechsel durchführen.

Du braucht einen Vorfilter, sonst spüllst Du Dir alles in den Pflanzenfilter und der Setzt sich zu und verschlammt. Das ist kein großer Aufwand, eine Strumpfhose hat das Ideale Filtermaß und Ersatzteile sind immer im Haus. Diese einfach am Einlauf zum Filter befestigen. Je nach Wartungsaufwand kann man das optimieren. 
Dann kommt der Feinfilter mit Biostufe: Dein Pflanzenfilter. 
Du hast sicher extra keinen oder wenig Kies rein gemacht, damit die Wurzeln frei liegen. Das brauchst Du aber nicht, denn an dem Lavagestein oder im Kies warten die Bakterien darauf das Wasser aufzubereiten. Also je mehr Kies/ Lava im Filter um so mehr Mitarbeiter hast Du für die Aufbereitung des Teichwassers. Somit würde ich den Pflanzenfilter vollständig füllen und die Pflanzen nicht in Körbe setzen, sondern den Wucher erlauben. Denn je mehr Pflanzen an der Aufbereitung mitarbeiten um so weniger bleibt für die Algen im Teich. 
Irgendwelche KillerLeuchten braucht eigentlich niemand. 

Wichtig ist noch zu sagen, das ich das Wasser nicht einfach oben in den Pflanzenfilter draufpumpe, sondern mit den Möreleimern immer unten in den Filter einleite. Da das Wasser den kürzesten Weg sucht würde es ansonsten einfach über den Filter laufen, ohne dass es eine Filterfirkung gab. (Ich hatte hier ja mal einen Link zur Skizze gemacht und so sieht mein Pflanzenfilter wirklich aus)

Der Wasserwechsel: Das ist eine heikle Sache, wenn Du schon mal Wasser gewechselt hast, weißt Du, das der Teich danach meist schlimmer aussieht als vorher. Von daher mache ich immer kleine Wasserwechsel und aktuell habe ich sie auf den Regen reduziert. 
Wenn Du jeden Tag 20 Liter Wasser wechselst hast Du im Jahr den Teich einmal komplett frisches Wasser gegeben. 
Wechselst Du 2 mal im Jahr 4000 Liter Wasser, sieht der Teich das ganze Jahr sch... aus. 
Das Frichwasser immer über den Pflanzenfilter geben, damit die Pflanzen den Nährstoffgehalt veringern und sogar entgiften.


Grüße

Thomas


----------



## RKurzhals (14. Sep. 2011)

*AW: 0 Watt Teich mit Fischbesatz*

Hallo Thomas und alle anderen,
mit Eurem Beitrag sprecht ihr mir aus dem Herzen ! Nicht dass ich meine Technik entfernen möchte - im Gegenteil  - ich bin ein Verfechter des "ganzheitlichen" Ansatzes!
Was meine ich damit? Ein Teich ist einfach die Summe seiner Bestandteile. Meine Vision im Forum ist es, den Einfluss dieser herauszuarbeiten, und für alle Interessenten/Neulinge anschaulich darzustellen.
Das würde bedeuten, alle (objektiven) Beiräge ernst zu nehmen, auszuwerten, und mit unseren Erfahrungen abzugleichen.
Das Ergebnis ist ganz sicher nicht erwünscht, aber möglich. Die ultimative "Teichformel" wird nicht gefunden werden, auch wenn es hier jede Menge Einsteins im Forum geben sollte. Da ich selber keiner bin, hätten die es ohnehin schwer, sich durchzusetzen.. .
Wie wäre es damit? Du hast gerade so viele gute Erfahrungen gemacht, bist mehrjähriges Mitglied - wollen wir die Admins mal um ein neues Unterforum dafür bitten?


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (15. Sep. 2011)

*AW: 0 Watt Teich mit Fischbesatz*

Hm Rolf,

das Thema ist sehr spannend, aber ich denke es gibt nicht genügend Mitstreiter. Ich sehe es als Macke von mir zu überlegen, wie ich die Techik wegbekomme, viele überlegen in Richtung technicher Aufrüstung und chemischer Aufbereitung. 

Von daher, wenn es mehr Mitstreiter geben würde, gern aber als Alleinunterhalter eher nicht.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Moderlieschenking (15. Sep. 2011)

*AW: 0 Watt Teich mit Fischbesatz*

Hallo Thomas,
also alleine bist Du nicht mit Deinem techniklosen Teich.
Ich zähle mich auch dazu.
Wobei bei mir immer noch ein Bachlauf geplant ist, den ich aber immer noch nicht
verwirklicht habe - vllt nächstes Jahr.
Diesen Bachlauf möchte ich aber nur ab und zu anmachen.
Auch ich habe Fischbesatz und ca. 200 __ Moderlieschen von 1 - 4 Jahren im Teich.
Mein Wasser ist glasklar und ich hatte heuer das ganze Jahr (mit Ausnahme der
Algenblüte) Bodensicht.
Das einzige was ich ab und zu mache ist das abfischen von einigen Fadenalgen mit dem Kescher.
Deshalb wüsste ich nicht warum ich mir irgendeine Technik zulegen sollte.
Anbei noch ein Bild vom Teich.
LG Markus


----------



## sternchen30 (15. Sep. 2011)

*AW: 0 Watt Teich mit Fischbesatz*

Hallo Thomas,
das Thema ist sehr spannend, ohne Techik am Teich auszukommen und ich weis das es funktioniert. Meine Mutter und ihr Lebensgefährte haben auch einen Teich mit Fische und der ist klar ohne Technik, die machen es fast genauso wie du. Einen langen Bachlauf an der Dachrinne angeschlossen, nur haben sie keinen Pflanzenfilter aber kleine Becken, darin sammelt sich das Wasser und beim nächsten Regen spült es dieses Wasser wieder in den Teich, auch haben sie unmengen von Seerosen in den Teich im Sommer sieht man kaum das Wasser. 
Dieses Jahr haben Sie noch einen Wasserfall gebaut und der läuft mit einer Solarpumpe.

Also man sieht es geht ohne Technik, was ich besonders schlimm finde ist UVC Leuchten und Chemie ins Wasser zu schütten, ich glaub nicht das sich die Lebewesen im Teich wohl fühlen, ist meine persönliche Meinung.

Bilder mache ich heute Nachmittag von unseren Teich.

Langer Bachlauf wäre für mich schon Ok aber ich glaub meine bessere Hälfte bringt mich um wenn ich mit dieser Idee komme. Der war schon gegen den Pflanzenfilter.
Vielleicht kann ich ihn bis nächstes Jahr umstimmen  

Der Vorfilter ist in der Solarpumpe, die hat schon so einen kleinen schwarze Filtermatte drin gehabt, da aber noch sehr viel Platz war zwischen Pumpe und Gehäuse habe ich weißes Filtervlies rein gebastelt und das fängt den groben Schmutz auf, hab ihn schon 2x gereinigt und das Vlies ist immer sehr dreckig.


Ok, dann werde ich heute Nachmittag mal wieder Kies und Lavagestein waschen und den Pflanzfilter damit auffüllen.

Zur Zeit läuft das Wasser noch über den Pflanzfilter aber wir sind noch dabei ihn zu perfektionieren, er läuft erst 2 Tage , gestern musste ich erst mal beobachten ob das Wasser nicht an einer anderen Stelle raus läuft. Hab mir deine Skizze angesehen und so ähnlich wollen wir das auch machen nur ist für einen Mörteleimer kein Platz mehr, wir dachten ein ein etwas dickeres Rohr aus Plastik, weis gerade nicht wie das heißt. Da könnte ich noch die Strumpfhose drüber spannen.

Wegen den Wasserwechsel, wenn ich das richtig verstehe könnte ich jeden Tag 2-3 Gießkannen Regenwasser in den Pflanzfilter gebe und das wars dann???


Grüße Ingrid


----------



## wasserm (15. Sep. 2011)

*AW: 0 Watt Teich mit Fischbesatz*

Hallo.
Ich möchte Meinem Bericht vom 13.09.2011 nur noch zwei Bilder 
des Grabens zufügen.


----------



## sternchen30 (15. Sep. 2011)

*AW: 0 Watt Teich mit Fischbesatz*

Hallo nochmals,
war gerade am Teich und jetzt sehe ich nach langer Zeit wieder den Boden, endlich!!
Glaub aber nicht das der Pflanzenfilter dazu schon beigetragen hat, läuft ja erst 2 Tage.
Hab auch gesehen das die Krebsscheren kleine Ableger haben.
Nur das __ Hornkraut und __ Wasserpest ist weg, habe es im ganzen Teich verteilt und ich sehe nichts mehr davon, denke das hat den Fischen sehr gut geschmeckt.
Kann ich das auch in den Pflanzenfilter pflanzen??
Grüße Ingrid


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (15. Sep. 2011)

*AW: 0 Watt Teich mit Fischbesatz*

Hallo Zusammen,

@Markus, das weiß ich doch. Damit sind wir schon mal nicht alleine. Mir geht im Forum immer ein wenig verloren, dass man auch ohne technischen Aufwand seinen Teich mit Fischen  in den Griff bekommen kann. Ich denke auch, dass die meisten Technikbegeisterten einen Teich ohne Technik für einen grünen Tümpel halten. Das es nicht so sein muss wissen wenige. Natürlich muß man dafür was tun. Das tun ist aber mehr in Richtung beobachten und ausgleichen und nicht unbedingt das steigern der Wattzahlen.

Von daher ist Rolfs angesprochene ganzheitliche Betrachtung schon sehr interessant. 

@Ingrid 
Wilhelms Kapilarüberlauf würde bestens zu Deinem Teich passen. Ich denke das so, Du nimmst Dir Deine Gießkannen, kippst sie in den Filter und Deine Randbepflanzung wird über die Kapilarkraft automatisch gegossen. Total entspanntes giesen der Pflanzen um den Teich. 
So kommen 20 Liter Frisches Wasser rein und 20 Liter nährstoffangereichertes Wasser gießen die Pflanzen.
Du mußt immer auf das Gleichgewicht achten. Die Kapilarmatte darf nur so groß sein, das sie weiß nicht 15 Liter zieht (+5 Liter verdunstung). Ist es mehr oder Weniger klappt es mit dem Nachfüllen nicht. 
Auch bei den 20Litern kannst Du nur beobachten, ob es dem Teich gut tut oder schadet und entsprechend anpassen. 
Da der Mensch meist dazu neigt immer mehr machen zu wollen ist man zum Teil dazu geneigt zu denken, was mit 20 Litern klappt, klappt auch mit 200 Litern und dann kann es sein, das der Teich kippt. Von daher würde ich probieren und experimentieren, bis Du die für Dich richtige Menge gefunden hast.

Wegen der Submersen würde ich mir keine Gedanken machen. Versuch es einfach nächstes Jahr nochmal, es ist eigentlich ein gutes Zeichen, dass sie eingegangen sind (Keine Nährstoffe im Teich oder eben gefressen).

Ob Du ein Rohr nimmst oder einen Mörteleimer ist egal, Hauptsache das Wasser wird unten eingeleitet. 

Im Pflanzenfilter würde ich nicht unbedingt freie Wasserflächen machen, da diese veralgen werden. Auch das kannst Du probieren. Wenns nicht klappt, einfach Kies drauf.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## karsten. (15. Sep. 2011)

*AW: 0 Watt Teich mit Fischbesatz*

Hallo

dafür
es gibt zwei Möglichkeiten 
erstens man baut (ob technikbegeistert oder nicht) nach den anerkannten Regeln der ....Natur 
(wenn es mit Ansage funktioniert , ist dann richtig hohe Schule )

oder 

man hat Glück 

die wenigsten Anfänger mit einer Low Budget Planung erleben Eine davon ...

ein stehendes Wasser mit Folie also ohne Bodenaustausch bedarf enorme submere Oberflächen , Nährstoffzehrer bei minimalem Eintrag damit die sogenannte Selbstreinigung in Gang kommt .....und bleibt.

die Filtersysteme , Pumpen usw. immitieren nur die fehlenden oder disharmonischen
natürlichen Komponenten am Teich .


wollen wir der Sache auf den Grund gehen ?


eine ruhige Hand 
ein "eingefahrener" Teich
an geeignetem Standort
ich denke Du hast eine starke grobe mineralische Substratschicht 
starke  abwechslungsreiche Bepflanzung
wenig Besatz
und 
bist bemüht Eintrag zu vermeiden


da müssen alle Anderen ohne Strom ersmal hin !

mfG


----------



## Zander35 (15. Sep. 2011)

*AW: 0 Watt Teich mit Fischbesatz*

Hallo Thomas,
hab mal wieder in diesen Thread geschaut.


> So eine schönes Erdloch wie Deins ist doch viel schöner. Wenn Du Deinen Wassereinlauf auch erst einen Pflanzenbach mit allen möglichen großen Pflanzen gönnst, könnte sich das ganze sicher etwas aufklaren. Problem ist sicher, das der Pflanzenfilter auch eine entsprechende Größe haben muß.
> Sehr spannende Geschichte.


Danke für die Antwort. Werde das mal überdenken....
LG,
Martin


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (15. Sep. 2011)

*AW: 0 Watt Teich mit Fischbesatz*

Hallo zusammen,

@Karsten, ich habe mich bemüht nach den Regeln der Natur zu bauen und anzulegen. Dazu kommt das Forum, aus welchem ich wertvolle Informationen gezogen habe. Also Natur allein ist es nicht.

Solche Überlegungen in die Low Budget Schiene zu drücken finde ich nicht gut, zumal es mir ein leichtes ist ein paar Regentonnen herzurollen, mit Rohren, Matten und Plastekugeln zu versehen um das technisch korrekt umzusetzten.
Richtig ist natürlich, dass sich Viele ein Loch ausheben, Folie reingeben, mit Wasser füllen und jede exotische Tierart im Baumarkt kaufen und das ganze naturnah nennen, weil es ein Tümpel wird.  

Wenn z.B. bei Anne als Komponente nur das mineralische Gestein im Teich fehlen würde, könnte sie die Pumpe ausschalten und für 50 Euro im Monat shoppen gehen. 

Von daher ist das experimentieren ein anderes, Weil man einfach in die Kiesgrube fährt und sich Kies holt um die Besiedlungsfläche zu erweitern und nicht überlegt, welche chemischen Messwerte das Wasser hat und was man als Gegenmaßnahme an Chemie reinkippen kann.
Die Selbstreinuingung ist schon verblüffend, es verschwindet einfach alles langsam.  

Wie Du schreibst ist folgendes wichtig:
eine ruhige Hand - Viel Geduld und keine Ergebnisse bis zum nächsten WE erwarten
ein "eingefahrener" Teich - Sehr wichtig, das heilige Teichwasser
an geeignetem Standort - Bei mir recht sonnig, abber nicht mehr im Wald wie mein Alter Teich
ich denke Du hast eine starke grobe mineralische Substratschicht - Jo
starke abwechslungsreiche Bepflanzung - Jo
wenig Besatz - Würd ich nicht sagen, aber es herrscht keine Überbevölkerung
und 
bist bemüht Eintrag zu vermeiden - Nö, das liegt aber am Standort und ein Regenguß trägt eigentlich alles raus. 

@ Martin, So wirklich naturnah (natürlich), wie Dein Teich ist kann ich Dir eigentlich keine Tipps geben. Du kannst es nur probieren, obs hillft weiß ich nicht.


Grüße

Thomas


----------



## karsten. (16. Sep. 2011)

*AW: 0 Watt Teich mit Fischbesatz*



Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> .........
> 
> Solche Überlegungen in die Low Budget Schiene zu drücken finde ich nicht gut,



Hallo

genau darum geht es ! 

ich wollte möglichen "Low Budget Planern"  kein Beispiel geben !

es gehört eben mehr dazu als 
Loch + Folie + Fische + ......Gottvertrauen

schönes WE


----------



## teichlaich (16. Sep. 2011)

*AW: 0 Watt Teich mit Fischbesatz*

Ich würde gern auch die Überlegung auf 0 Watt Effektiv durch Solarpumpen legen.
Denn diese sind inzwischen auch sehr ausgereift und werden durch Markenherstellern angeboten .

Ich möchte jetzt auf Werbung verzichten, aber die Diskussion anregen.
Denn ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, ein Teil meines Gartendaches dafür einzuplanen und dafür pro Jahr Geld zu sparen. Letztendlich entscheidet es jeder Selbst. Genau wie du in diesem Falle komplett ohne Pumpen zu arbeiten.


----------



## Redlisch (16. Sep. 2011)

*AW: 0 Watt Teich mit Fischbesatz*

Hallo,



Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> es regnet gerade und ich freue mich, das der Teich das Wasser wechselt. Es gibt seit diesem Jahr keine Pumpe mehr am Teich.
> 
> Ich habe eine Dachrinne, welche über einen 9 Meter Pflanzenfilter Bachlauf das Wasser in den Teich leitet.



durch den vielen Regen dieses Jahr und keinem langen sonnigen Abschnitt (über Wochen) brauchte ich bei mir auch nicht nachfüllen. Allerdings lass ich ab und an schonmal Leitungswasser in den Teich, allein um Mineralien einzubringen - Regenwasser hat keine....

In der Natur werden Teiche/Weiher meist durch eine natürliche Quelle/Bachlauf gespeist und nicht nur durch Regenwasser über die Teichoberfläche.

Axel


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (16. Sep. 2011)

*AW: 0 Watt Teich mit Fischbesatz*

Hallo Zussamen,

@Teichlaich, ich würde Dir von einer Solarpumpe abraten. Ich habe gelesen, was Du vor hast und das geht mit einer Solarpumpe nicht. 
Deine Filter funktionieren nicht, wenn Sie nicht im Dauerbetrieb laufen. 
Somit solltest Du lieber auf Strom zurückgreifen oder einen Pflanzenfilter bauen. Mit einem Pflanzenfilter hast Du das Problem nicht. (Sieht auch schöner aus...) 

@Axel, ich war dieses Jahr überheblich dem Teich gegenüber und habe wirklich nichts gemacht. Ich wollte mal sehen was passiert. Ich habe auch einen Brunnenanschluß am Pflanzenbach und eine Pumpe. Ich habe sie dieses Jahr einfach mal alles ausgelassen. 
Für die Mineralien gibt es Steine und Kies.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Zander35 (16. Sep. 2011)

*AW: 0 Watt Teich mit Fischbesatz*

Hallo Thomas,
das Thema Pflanzenfilter ist zwar völlig neu für mich,doch habe ich vor(in den nächsten Jahren),so etwas im kleinen(ca.60m³) Teich zu bauen.Muss eine Folie vorhanden sein,oder geht das auch mit Lehmdichtung?
Wie groß und wie tief muss das den werden(für 60m³)?Muss dieser Pflanzenfilter eigentlich sonnig liegen,oder geht das auch im schattigen\halbschattigen Bereich?
LG,
Martin


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (16. Sep. 2011)

*AW: 0 Watt Teich mit Fischbesatz*

Hallo Martin,

wie soll ich Dir bei Deiner Teichgröße und -art Tipps geben??? 
Eigentlich hast Du idealere Bedingungen um einen Pflanzenfilter anzulegen, da Du die Teichfolie nicht brauchst. Dadurch kannst Du alles Pflanzen, was wir Folienteichler nie pflanzen würden. z.B. Riesenmonsterrohrkolben... Diese ziehen sehr viele Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser, drum auch das schnelle Wachstum. Iris ist auch immer gut und nützlich und blüht auch noch.
Es gibt eine Regel bei den Schwimmteichlern, das 30% der Gesamtfläche bepflanzt sein sollen. Da Du einen natürlichen Teich hast ist würde ich  eher 50% bepflanzte Fläche denken. Das liegt einfach daran, das bei einem Folien Teich keine Erde und sonstioges eingespüllt wird. Bei Dir kommt alles rein, was der Folienteichler tunlichst vermeiden würde.

Von daher denke ich Du kannst den Traktor startklar machen und ein 30 m² Loch ausheben. 

Nein, ich weiß es wirklich nicht, es sind Vermutungen.So schöne Teiche wie Du hat halt nicht jeder....

Grüße

Thomas 

PS: Helmut (Digicat) hat eine Pflanzenliste mit Wirkung für den Filter. Die ist sehr hilfreich für die bepflanzung.  
@ Helmut: Wenn Du gerade mal vorbeisurfst hast Du sicher noch einen Link. (Ich habe ihn verbummelt)


----------



## Zander35 (16. Sep. 2011)

*AW: 0 Watt Teich mit Fischbesatz*

Hallo Thomas,
danke erstmal für die Infos!
Wenns dich interessiert hier ein Bild von der Uferzone des großen Teiches(alles wild gewachsen,außer Seeerosen)
 
 
Der kleine (Stör)Teich ist aber schon mit Folie ausgekleidet,da er direkt neben einem Hang erichtet wurde und daher die Gefahr des Auslaufens zu groß war\ist. 
Auch von ihm ein Bild:Wobei dieser Teich noch optisch aufgebessert wird)
 
Wegen der __ Störe muss ich dort also die starke Bepflanzung in ein eigenes Becken verschieben. Dieses kann ich dann wiederrum auch als Laich o. Hechtteich verwenden....
Wie tief ist denn so ein Pflanzenfilter?
LG,
Martin
PS: Dein Teich sieht ja auch spitze aus!


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (17. Sep. 2011)

*AW: 0 Watt Teich mit Fischbesatz*

Hallo Martin,

im Urlaub habe ich einen Forellenhobbyzüchter Namens Martin kennengelernt mit 300 m² und etlichen weiteren x m² Teichen.
Hätte ich ihm Tipps aus meinen Erfahrungen mit meinem kleinen niedlichen Teich gegeben wäre das sicher alles Quark gewesen. So geht es mir auch mit Dir.
Drum nimms mir nicht übel, wenn nicht stimmt was ich denke..., ich habe schlicht keine Ahnung von solchen Anlagen. 
Deine Teichrandbepflanzung empfinde ich als recht wenig. Das wird aber im Laufe der Zeit und sicher nicht zu knapp. Von daher würde ich warten, das wird.

Ein Pflanzenfilterteich braucht eigentlich nur Wurzeltiefe, da Du ja das Bachwasser an den Wurzeln vorbeiführen willst um die Nährstoffe aufzunehmen. 

Mach vieleicht so: Erst flacher Pflanzenteich, dann Hechtteich (den kannst Du auch üppig bepflanzen) dann der großer Teich. 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Zander35 (17. Sep. 2011)

*AW: 0 Watt Teich mit Fischbesatz*

Hallo,


> Deine Teichrandbepflanzung empfinde ich als recht wenig.


Das hat den Grund,das vorheriges Jahr die gesamte Bepflanzung abgemäht hat werden müssen,um einen Weidezaun gegen den Fischotter(der übrigens einen Schaden von mehreren hundert Euro verursachte) spannen zu können.Der Bewuchs wird also wieder kommen.
Zu dem Filter für den Störteich: Das mit dem Ausheben wird erst in den nächsten Jahren(event. nächste Sommerferien) relevant.
Beim großen Teich glaube ich wird es auch das Beste sein,den Überbesatz an kleinen Karpfen mittels __ Wels und\oder __ Hecht einzudämmen.(Die gehören ja auch zu einem gesunden Ökosystem Teich) bzw. mittels Angel die Grasamur zu befischen.
LG


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (17. Sep. 2011)

*AW: 0 Watt Teich mit Fischbesatz*

Hallo Martin,

bei Martin aus dem Urlaub habe ich gesehen, was Fischotter anrichten. ein Weidezaun wird mich reichen, Du mußt richtig teif graben und möglicht betonieren. Sie buddeln sich durch, wenn es nicht drüber geht.
Wenn buddeln nicht hilft klettern Sie oben drüber. Drum hat wieder der andere Martin den Zaun oben schräg gemacht. Also 1 m hoch und dann 45Grad nach außen schräg.
Trotzdem hat er Fischotter die im Teich jagen... 

Grüße

Thomas

PS: Mach doch nen eigenen Tread auf, ist doch total spannend die Geschichte..


----------



## Zander35 (17. Sep. 2011)

*AW: 0 Watt Teich mit Fischbesatz*

Hallo Thomas,
also bei mir hat der Weidezaun sofort geholfen...ich weiß ganz bestimmt das es ein Fischotter war,da wir eine Bewegungskamera(wie sie auch zum Hirschfotografieren verwendt werden) installiert haben.
Da ich ab heute dann kein Internet mehr habe,muss der Thread wahrscheinlich ein paar Tage warten(Ich stell in diesen Thread dann vielleicht auch andere Bilder).
LG,
Martin


----------



## sternchen30 (19. Sep. 2011)

*AW: 0 Watt Teich mit Fischbesatz*

Hallo Thomas,
leider hatte ich die letzten Tage keine Zeit um Bilder zu machen und zu schreiben, werde heute welche machen.
Wegen den Kapilarüberlauf, da muss ich nächstes Jahr im Frühjahr mal schauen ob das machbar ist, mir gefallen eigentlich die Ufermatten nicht so gut.
Grüße Ingrid


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (19. Sep. 2011)

*AW: 0 Watt Teich mit Fischbesatz*

Hallo Ingrid,

die Ufermatten werden wohl eingesandet und dann bepflanzt, so dass sie vollkommen verschwinden. Ich habe keine, drum kann ich Dir auch nicht sagen wie das wird. Ich denke aber das funzt.
Es ist ja letztlich auch nur die Überlegung, wie Du ohne viel Aufwand das Wasser was du zugibst wieder aus dem Teich bekommst und es zusäzlich auch noch die Funktion des Blumengießens übernehmen könnnte.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## sternchen30 (19. Sep. 2011)

*AW: 0 Watt Teich mit Fischbesatz*

Hallo Thomas,
so jetzt habe ich neue Bilder gemacht.


 

 

 
Fertig sind wir immer noch nicht, im Frühjahr kommt noch Rindenmulch um den Teich und bestimmt fällt mir noch einiges ein!!!
Hoffe das nächstes Jahr die Steine nicht mehr so zu sehen sind.
Der Pflanzenfilter ist wie schon geschrieben noch nicht ganz fertig, der Stein ist nur provisorisch da, weil die Pumpe das Wasser in den Teich immer wieder zurückzog, sobald der Schlauch im Wasser war. Der Schlauch wird erst nächstes Jahr richtig versteckt, da die Pumpe beim ersten Frost raus kommt.
Grüße Ingrid 
Möchte auch das der Pflanzenfilter nächstes Jahr so zuwächst das man ihn kaum mehr sieht.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (19. Sep. 2011)

*AW: 0 Watt Teich mit Fischbesatz*

Hallo Ingrid,

Das Problem mit dem Zurücklaufen läßt sich recht einfach lösen. 

Wenn Du das mit dem Rohr so machst, wie wir gesagt haben, brauchst Du den Schlauch nur etwas höher hängen(ohne Wasserkontakt) und schon kann nichts mehr zurücklaufen. 
Ich kann mir das gut vorstellen, wenn die Solarpumpe anfängt zu schwächeln, dass alles wieder durch die Pumpe zurückläuft.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## sternchen30 (19. Sep. 2011)

*AW: 0 Watt Teich mit Fischbesatz*

Hallo Thomas,
genau so wollen wir es machen in den nächsten Tagen, heute wahrscheinlich nicht bei uns ist es recht kalt, 12Grad aber langsam kommt ein wenig die Sonne raus.
Als der Pflanzenfilter fast leer war bin ich im ersten Moment ganz schön erschrocken aber dann hab ich mir es schon gedacht das es nur an der Pumpe liegen kann.
Grüße Ingrid


----------



## teichlaich (20. Sep. 2011)

*AW: 0 Watt Teich mit Fischbesatz*



Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> Hallo Zussamen,
> 
> @Teichlaich, ich würde Dir von einer Solarpumpe abraten. Ich habe gelesen, was Du vor hast und das geht mit einer Solarpumpe nicht.
> Deine Filter funktionieren nicht, wenn Sie nicht im Dauerbetrieb laufen.
> ...



Hey Thomas,

Sorry aber diese Diskussion ist doch generell eine andere hier.  
Mein Teich spielt da keine Rolle.
Vor fast 2 Jahren hatte ich nach Solarpumpen geschaut und gar nix gefunden dazu.
Jetzt , schau an , hat sogar Oa*e einige Modelle bereits im Angebot.
Warten wir mal noch 2 Jahre, dann kann man getrost zu Solartechnik greifen.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (20. Sep. 2011)

*AW: 0 Watt Teich mit Fischbesatz*

Hallo Teichlaich,

es geht weniger um die Pumpe, sondern darum, dass Deine geplante Filteranlage Nachts nicht laufen würde. Somit sterben Deine Filterbakterien. Das kannst Du im Pflanzenfilter tun, dort leben Sie in Eintracht mit den Pflanzen, ob Wasser fließt oder nicht.

Solarpumpen sind aus meiner Sicht nicht oder vieleicht noch nicht zu empfehlen.

Du hast eine geringe Leistung und das nur, wenn die Sonne optimal aufs Panel scheint. (Zumindest bei den zu kaufenden Teichpumpen)

Eine Rechnung:
Sagen wir optimistisch, das eine Solarpumpe 15 Watt über 10 Stunden täglich erzeugt, so ist die Ersparnis
Stromkosten pro Stunde :                      0,20 Euro * 0,015 kw = 0,003 Euro
Das für die optimistischen 10 Stunden:   0,003 Euro *10 Std    = 0,03 Euro
Das für einen Monat:                             0,03 Euro * 30 Tage   = 0,9 Euro monatliche Ersparnis
Das für ein Jahr:                                   0,9 Euro * 12 Monate = 10,80 Euro jährliche Ersparnis

Dafür gibst Du 100 te Euro aus wo die Produktion der Panele schon etliche x KW gekostet hat. Es ist noch nicht im Topf der Umweltfreundlichkeit und normaler Strom ist billiger und sogar umweltfreundlicher.

Ich habe mich dazu auch vom schwarzen Peter belehrten lassen, weil ich so nicht gesehen hatte und auch nicht gerechnet habe.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## RKurzhals (20. Sep. 2011)

*AW: 0 Watt Teich mit Fischbesatz*

Hallo Thomas,
Du alter Pessimist ! Da fragt jemand mal nach einer alternativen Pumpentechnik, und Du rechnest ihm die Mehrkosten vor !
Unterm Strich hast Du ja recht - Solarpaneele sind nach wie vor sehr teuer, die Technik drumherum auch und nicht für "DIY" ausgereift.
Andererseits laufen viele teure Teichpumpen mit Gleichspannung. Für die Pumpenbauer wäre es ein leichtes, eine "Solareinspeisung" vorzusehen!
Da die Pumpe 24h läuft, könnte man so einen Teil des Tages Strom sparen (und es würde sogar Sinn machen, bei Sonnenschein mehr Pumpenleistung via Solarstrom abzurufen!). Diese Art der Nutzung würde ich befürworten und begrüßen (jetzt komm' mir bloß nicht mit Kosten - Rasen ist auch billiger als Teich !).


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (20. Sep. 2011)

*AW: 0 Watt Teich mit Fischbesatz*

Hallo Rolf,

nicht Pessimist. Wir hatten die Disskussion vor einem Jahr schon mal recht heftig. Bis dahin hätte ich gedacht wie Du. Aber es ist doch wenig ökologisch, wenn man 10 kw Kernenergie in die Produktion von Billigpanellen zu stecken um diese dann teuer zu verkaufen und in ca 30 Jahren den Energieaufwand durch Sonnenenergie wieder zurück zu bekommen.
Bis dahin ist das Ding eh Schrott und ein Ökostrom aus der Steckdose wäre billiger und Umweltfreundlicher und leistungsfähiger gewesen. 
Somit wird die positive Ökobilanz nur subjektiv empfunden, Ding kaufen, Sonne drauf, toll...
Aber man hat doch eigentlich eine viel zu teure leistungsschwache Pumpe gekauft, die sicher nichteinmal den Energieaufwand zur Herstellung einfährt.

Wie gesagt, ich dachte auch mal so. 
Die Rechnung oben ist eher optimistisch gerechnet, da die Sonne nie 10 Stunden das ganze Jahr scheint und auch nie konstant die 15 Watt bringt. Somit reden wir sicher über eine 7 Watt Pumpe, die nur 7-8 Stunden im Durchschnitt funktioniert. 
Die Stromersparnis liegt dann sicher irgendwo bei 5 Euro im Jahr. Die Pumpe schwächelt und ist teuer... Jetzt überleg mal, was Du tagsüber mit einer 7 Watt Pumpe an Fördermengen erreichen kannst... es ist aus meiner Sicht wirklich Sinnlos auch wenn die Werbung versucht was anderes zu erklären. 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## teichlaich (21. Sep. 2011)

*AW: 0 Watt Teich mit Fischbesatz*

Das Thema sehe ich ähnlich wie du Thomas. 
Ich schrieb deswegen auch, man müsse dazu noch Zeit abwarten bis diese Marktreif sind. 
Trotzdem bin ich der Meinung , dass ein Solarpanel keine 10 KW Kernenergie benötigt.
Dazu müsste man dann um es genau zu sehen weiter ins Detail schauen, wo jetzt das Werk seinen Strom bezieht. Stichwort Energiemix usw. Mir erscheint das alles zu Konfus.
Trotzdem würde 18 Watt Solarpumpe im Jahr knapp 40 Euro Kosten . 
Rechnen wir jetzt mal ein Wasserspiel sind wir bei 20 € , wenn es nur im Sommer läuft. 
Demnach also eher unrentabel wenn man den Mehrpreis der Geräte sieht.
Gruß,
Florian

PS: Billiglösen aus der Bucht mal abgesehen ...


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (21. Sep. 2011)

*AW: 0 Watt Teich mit Fischbesatz*

Hallo Florian,

Ob die aufstrebende chinesische Nation über einen Energiemix nachgedacht hat???
Den Energieaufwand kenne ich nicht und wollte ich auch nicht herausstellen. Ich wollte eigentlich nur sagen, dass eine UnÖko Energieform verwendet werden könnte um ein wenig Ökostrom zu erzeugen (8-18 Watt).

Du hast bei Deiner Überlegung nicht bedacht, das die Dinger nur 8 Stunden laufen. 
Also die 20 Euro für den nur Sommerbtrieb nochmal dritteln sind ca. 7 Euro.
Desweiteren darfst Du nicht vergessen, das alle angegebenen Werte unter Idealbedinungen ermittelt wurden. Somit kann man warscheinlich nochmal ein drittel abziehen, da die Pumpe nur selten mit 18 Watt laufen wird sondern sicher nur mit 8-10 Watt im Durchschnitt  (Wolken, Regen, trübes Wetter usw.) 
Somit sind wir wirklich nur bei 5 Euro Stromkosten, die sich im Jahr einsparen lassen würden.


Grüße

Thomas


----------



## RKurzhals (21. Sep. 2011)

*AW: 0 Watt Teich mit Fischbesatz*

Hi Florian,
meiner Meinung nach hat Thomas wohl eher recht, was die Herstellng der Panels betrifft .
Mein Vorschlag: für eine Selbstbau-Lösung wären etwa drei große Panels zu veranschlagen, um im Tagesmittel 500 Wh (~12 ct) Leistung abzurufen (das sind etwa 150..200 Wp). Dazu kommt ein Laderegler, ein Akku, und z. B. eine Oase 12V-Pumpe mit 50W (so ähnlich war die Leistung?).
Das alles noch passend aufgestellt und verdrahtet, und schon hättest Du eine Filterunterstützung für 10h mit 4 m³/h. Bei 250 Arbeitstagen wären das 30 € im Jahr Stromersparnis... .
Mein ironischer post hat also eine zweite Seite: wenn man preiswert an Solarmodule kommt (bei uns gibt es mittlerweile sogar ein Unternehmen, dass defekte Solarmodule aufbereitet!), und den Platz für die Aufstellung hat, dann kann man damit auch einen gewissen Effekt erzielen.


----------



## sternchen30 (22. Sep. 2011)

*AW: 0 Watt Teich mit Fischbesatz*

Hallo,
jetzt muss ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben.
Wir haben 3 Solarpumpe, 2 kleine für Wasserspeier ( 1 im Teich und die andere plätschert beim Gartenhaus) und 1 große für den Teich.
Musste in den letzten Tagen feststellen, seit dem die Sonnen nicht mehr so intensiv scheint und die Schatten länger werden, das die kleinen auch bei bewölkten Himmel pumpen, die große beim kleinsten Schatten keine Leistung mehr bringt.
Also denke ich wenn die Panellen größer sind, werden sie anfälliger sprich Schatten, bewölkter Himmel.
Beobachten wir auch bei unserer Photovoltaikanlage der kleinste Schatten und die Leistung läßt nach, nicht so extrem wie bei der großen Solarpumpe.
Man kann sich zwar 2 große Solarpanellen kaufen und aufs Dach montieren, im Garten möchte ich die persönlich nicht stehen haben aber die kosten bestimmt 2000EUR mit allen drum und dran, Akkus hat man uns letztes Jahr bei der Montage der Photovoltaikanlage gesagt sind noch nicht ausgereift.
Grüße Ingrid


----------



## Andre 69 (22. Sep. 2011)

*AW: 0 Watt Teich mit Fischbesatz*

Nabend auch 
Ick bring dann Ketchup mit und wenn wir jetzt noch Einen finden der Pommes und Bier beisteuert,dann:troeton
Nee nun mal im Ernst !!!
An Gartenteichumbauer ! Das ist wohl auch bei DEM WETTER dieses Jahr Viel mit Wasserwechsel zu erklären !!!---->FRED-THEMA
AN Alle ! Solar( Photovoltaik) ist viel zu umständlich ---Sonnenenergie zu elektrischer Energie (Strom) und dann wieder in Bewegungsenergie-- Pumpenbewegung!!!
Viel viel besser ist dann schon Sonnenenergie DIREKT in Waermeenergie ,
heisst ,packt euch 50m Gartenschlauch auf´s Dach ,Duschenarmatur dran und los !!!
Funktioniert schon LAAAAAANGE !!!
Profielösung wäre eine fast kostenlose Energiegewinnung für Heizungen über ein Pufferspeicher!! 
Was vielleicht was für KOI-Teichbesitzer im Winter interessant wird !!!
Oder als Poolheizung für teuer Geld verkauft wird !!
Hat aber nichts mehr mit 0-Watt.Teich gemein !!
Mfg Andre


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (22. Sep. 2011)

*AW: 0 Watt Teich mit Fischbesatz*

Hallo Ingrid,

endlich mal eine Fachfrau an Bord. Ich habe keine Ahnung von Solaranlagen, hab mich aber intensiv damit beschäftigt, wie man sie sinnvoll einsetzen kann. Mein Fazit ist, entwede ganz oder gar nicht. Entweder das Dach damit decken und kleine Lampen und Pumpen erscheinen als Spielerei, die nicht bringen.

Bei Dir ist klar, Du hast keinen Strom am Teich und damit eine funktionierende einfache Möglichkeit zum Wasserfiltern gefunden. Der Pflanzenfilter passt auch bestens dazu.

@ Andre

Als ich den Teich angelegt habe war immer Ziel keinen Strom am Teich verbrauchen zu wollen. 
Von daher sind meine Überlegungen schon immer in Richtung Stromloser Teich gegangen.
Der Versuch zeigt einfach, dass der Teich alleine (Techniklos) funktioniert. 

Eigentlich habe ich ein Windrad im Visier um einen neuen immernochnicht angelegten ebenerdigen Pflanzenfilter zu bedienen.

Deine Schlauchvariante habe ich schon am Planschpool angewendet, aber effektiv erschien sie mir nicht (waren auch keine Idealbedingungen). 
Wenn das brauchbar über das Dach funktioniert, kann ich den Bachlauf mit Teichwasser versorgen. 
Wieviel Liter Pumpst Du den je min oder Stunde?

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## sternchen30 (23. Sep. 2011)

*AW: 0 Watt Teich mit Fischbesatz*

Hallo Thomas, 
also Fachfrau ist etwas übertrieben, interessiere mich etwas für das Thema, möchte unsere Umwelt nicht so sehr schaden und für unsere Kinder und Kindeskinder erhalten.
Bin eben ein Landei, habe noch nie in einer Stadt gewohnt und wahrscheinlich bin ich deswegen mit der Natur sehr verbunden.
Ob es klappt mit dem Stromlosen Teich wird sich nächstes Jahr zeigen, bis jetzt klappt es. Deinen Tip befolge ich jeden Tag und nehme 2x am Tag eine Gießkanne voll Regenwasser mit an den Teich.
Wenn genügend Wind geht müsste das mit einen Windrad auch klappen, wie teuer sind die denn??

Hallo Andre,
wir nutzen den Strom nicht selbst wird alles eingespeist, wir bekommen dafür mehr von der lieben EON.
Zu den __ Wasserschlauch kann ich auch wieder meinen Senf dazugeben, mein Bruder ist auf die Idee gekommen als Poolheizung im Sommer, im Winter ist bei uns schlecht, wir wohnen nähe Fichtelgebirge da kann es schon mal sehr viel schneien und kalt sein, also Schlauch runter vom Dach.
Im Sommer aber effektiv genug damit der Pool ein paar Grad wärmer ist.
Denke man sollte ein Flachdach haben, damit man es nicht sieht.
Grüße Ingrid


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (23. Sep. 2011)

*AW: 0 Watt Teich mit Fischbesatz*

Hallo Ingrid,

bin ebenfalls ein Landei, habe aber in schon der Stadt gewohnt und will da nicht wieder hin...
Die Windräder sind recht teuer. Aber man kann sie recht einfach selber bauen. Wenn man Damit Strom erzeugen will reicht ein Dynamo oder Lichtmaschine 2-3 Abflußrohre, ein Mast oder Dach, eine Schablone und ein wenig Geschick.
Ich würde aber direkt pumpen ohne Strom zu erzeugen. Der Bauplan ist im Kopf und wenn nicht immer was anderes wäre würde eins schon auf dem Dach sein.
Sonne und Wind ist eine gute Kombination. Weht kein Wind strahlt meist die Sonne. Ist es Windig ist es meist wolkig. Somit ergänzt sich das gut.

Mit dem Wasserwechsel:
Ich habe Deine Teichgröße einfach durch 365 gerechnet und da kamen die ca 20 Liter raus. Also ein Teichwasserwechsel im Jahr. da Du es nicht durchgängig machen wirst, hilft Dir Regen und Schnee dabei immer wieder frisches Wasser in den Teich zu bekommen.
Aber ich denke es ist sehr wichtig zu wechseln. Also nicht nur 20 Liter drauf, sondern auch 20 Liter raus. Wenn das Wasser nur verdunstet, wird nur reines Wasser dem Teich entzogen. Somit bleiben die nährstoffe im Teich und werden immer konzentrierter, da nur das reine Wasser verdunstet. Von daher auch der Vorschlag mit dem Vlies, welches das ganze automatisch erledigt.
Oder Du gießt drauf und nimmst Dir 2 Kannen voll aus dem Teich um die Blumen zu gießen (Nährstoffangereichertes Wasser freut die immer).
Oder einfach einen Schlauch einer kleinen Solarpumpe in ein Beet legen. Wobei Du prüfen mußt, wieviel sie aus dem Teich schlürft.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## sternchen30 (23. Sep. 2011)

*AW: 0 Watt Teich mit Fischbesatz*

Hallo Thomas,
wenn das Windrad fertig ist, musst du ein paar Bilder machen, ist eine sehr gute Idee um Strom zu erzeugen. Der Winter kommt da hat mein meist etwas mehr Zeit!!!

Zur Zeit dürfte das Wasser ablaufen da der Teich voll ist. Bei uns hat es am Sonntag geregnet ohne Ende ca. 20 Liter qm.
Im Sommer nehme ich einfach 2 Kannen raus, ist keine Arbeit, kann mich einfach nicht mit den Vlies anfreunden.

Eine Frage, hast du einen Eisfreihalter, das macht mir zur Zeit etwas Kopfzerbrechen, da es bei uns schon mal -20Grad bekommen kann. Hab zwar die 2 Schwimminseln und bei einer habe ich einfach unten noch ein paar Stege mehr angeklebt somit sind 25cm unter Wasser aber ich glauch das reicht nicht.

Grüße Ingrid


----------



## Andre 69 (23. Sep. 2011)

*AW: 0 Watt Teich mit Fischbesatz*

Nabend !!
Habt mich warscheinlich missverstanden !!!
Wenn man am Teich kein Strom braucht hast Du die IDEALBEDINGUNGEN sprich Gleichgewicht am /im Teich !!!
Wer möchte das nicht ??
Hallo thomas 
Die Sommerdusche braucht keine Pumpe, Das Prinzip ist wie bei deinen __ Wasserschlauch, nur das Du warscheinlich das erste Wasser aus dem schlauch zu heiss findest und dann der Übergang vom Wohl temperierten wasser bis zum Kalten Wasser recht schnell geht !!
Das heist Du kannst das Wasser nicht richtig nutzen !!
Bei meiner Variante kannst Du über die Duscharmatur das Wasser einmischen und so Das heisse Wasser besser nutzen !!!Anhang anzeigen 94386
Die Koiteichbeheizung geht auch nicht ganzjährig FROSTGEFAHR !!! und auch nicht allein sondern nur als Zusatz !!
Auch nicht mit jeder Filterkonstellation !! Mit Bodenfilter schon da die Meisten sagen wir mal 25000 l/h über ihr Vorfilter jagen und über den Bodenfilter nur einen kleinen Teil und der Rest hier schon gepummt mehr oder weniger (Sichwort FLOW) über einen Beipass direkt in den Teich zurrück .Hier wäre der Ansatz für die Teichheizung.
Hat aber beides schon nix mehr mit den Fredthema (0Watt) zutun !! Nur um deine Fragen zu beantworten.
Hallo Ingrid 
Ich wollte mich eigentlich nur einreihen in Die die es NOCH für UNRENTABEL halten !!
Die grossen Konzerne sind in meinen Augen ziemlich clever !!! Überzeugen kleine Anleger ,wie Du ,sich so eine Anlage zuzulegen ;Deine Kosten !! Haben so ein schönes Landesweites Probelabor ,zahlen ein gewisses Entgeld (Strompreis von ABC) Gibt es irgend welche Folgekosten (REPARATUREN),Deine Kosten !!!
Oder warum haben die keine grossen Flächenanlagen, nicht mal auf DER " DEUTSCHEN"Insel Malle ??? Dort haben sie ja noch mehr Sonnenstunden !!
Und Land kann man für solche Anlagen hier im Umland von vielen Bauern ,da Landwirtschaft hier ausstirbt!! recht günstig bekommen !!!
Nicht böse sein !!! Ist aber meine Meinung !!!!!     Kann sich aber auch irgend wann ändern !!
Mann wird älter als jede KUH und lernt noch dazu !!!!
Mfg Andre


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (25. Sep. 2011)

*AW: 0 Watt Teich mit Fischbesatz*

Hallo Andre,

es hat Dich keiner mißverstanden. Wenn 10 User das Gleichgewicht im Teich herstellen und die Pumpen ausschalten können ist sicher fast ein Magawatt gespart im Jahr. 
Sicher wird es keine Geldersparnis geben, da die Stromkonzerne dies in einer Gebührenerhöhung umlegen, aber egal (Ich würde zu gerne so arbeiten können, Jahresabschluß prüfen, Gebührenerhöhung für alle Kunden und alles ist schön...).
Ich bin schon recht lange im Forum dabei und schon mein 3. Teich, gut 2,5. Teich. Von daher weiß ich, das der Teich im Gleichgewicht ist. 
Ich finde sehr schön, das z.B. Ingrid ebenso denkt. 
Aus meiner Sicht muß man einen Teich grundsätzlich so anlegen, das sich das Gleichgewicht einstellt oder einstellen kann. Dann kann man über eine Pumpe nachdenken. Die meisten denken immer erst an die Pumpe und dann an den Teich und wundern sich, das der Teich nicht fuktioniert.

@Indrid, Markus (Moderliesschenking) hat einen Solareisfreihalter entwickelt. Ich habe es nicht wieder gefunden, da es schon einige Zeit her ist.
Es ist eine Art Gewächshaus im Teich mit schwarzen Belüftungsrohren. Ich denke es ist ein Basteltipp, den ich dieses Jahr auch probieren will.

Vieleicht hat Markus ja nen Link und Ideen für uns.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Andre 69 (25. Sep. 2011)

*AW: 0 Watt Teich mit Fischbesatz*

Hallo Thomas 
Ist schon g..l so zu arbeiten ,nicht war ??? Ich glaub ich mach auch was falsch auf Arbeit !!!
Aber anderes thema !!!
EIN TEICH IN GLEICHGEWICHT IST SCHON DAS OPTIMUM will ich ja auch und null Stromkosten auch!!!
Das mit den Solareifreihalter hab ich auch gelesen ,funktioniert teilweise wie ein Gewächshaus , scheint aber zu funktionieren !!!! Schon TOLL !!!
Das Einige mit der Pumpe (Filter) anfangen (ich übrigens auch) liegt daran das man einige Sachen im Vorfeld einplanen muss , weil es sonst schwer nachrüstbar ist !!! STICHWORT Bodenablauf
Und dann ist da noch das ein neuer Teich schon ein bisschen technische Starthilfe braucht da es ja einige Zeit braucht ins Gleichgewicht zu kommen !!!
ALSO----IST SCHON TOLL EIN TEICH IM GLEICHGEWICHTdu Glücklicher 
Mfg Andre


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (25. Sep. 2011)

*AW: 0 Watt Teich mit Fischbesatz*

Hallo Andre,

was soll ich sagen, ich will doch keine Vorschriften machen, sondern nur zum überlegen anregen. Ich sauge mir viele Ideen zum Thema aus dem Forum. A la mein Teich kippt was soll ich tun? Antworten: Wasserwechsel. Daraus hat sich für mich ergeben, Wasserwechsel ist gut. Dann habe ich festgestellt zuviel Wasserwechsel Sch.. ist und somit ergibt sich ein kostenloser Wasserwechsel übers Dach, aber nur in Größe der Teichfläche. Es sind meine Erfahrungen, die ich gerne teilen möchte. Ich will dieses Thema zu gern diskutieren um weitere Erfahrungen sammeln. 

Also Alex, machs doch einfach.... meine Überlegungen waren von Anfang an, Filter muß sein, aber wie bekomm ich das Ding wieder weg.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## sternchen30 (26. Sep. 2011)

*AW: 0 Watt Teich mit Fischbesatz*

Hallo Andre,
wir haben jetzt die Anlage 1 1/4 Jahr drauf und es gab bis jetzt keine Probleme, im Gegenteil!!!
Das muss jeder für sich selbst ausmachen, bei uns gibt es sehr viele Photovoltaikanlage auch sehr große auf Feldern und so, ob die Privat sind kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.

Wir hatten von Anfang an keinen Filter oder sonstige Technik eingeplant. Habe aber sehr viel gelesen wie wir den Teich techniklos (ausser Solarpumpe) hinbekommen.
Ausser die Schwebealgen am Anfang die jetzt weg sind sehe ich keine Algen mehr im Teich, hoffe es bleibt so, dann bin ich zufrieden wobei es Algen immer im Teich gibt, hab ich irgendwo gelesen.
Denke es muss nicht immer soviel Technik UVC, Filter usw. sein, manchmal wir das auch schon übertrieben.

Der Solareisfreihalter würde mich auch interessieren. Hab mir es gerade auch durchgelesen, wäre ein Versuch wert.

Grüße Ingrid


----------



## Moderlieschenking (26. Sep. 2011)

*AW: 0 Watt Teich mit Fischbesatz*

Hallo Thomas und
alle anderen interessierten https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/29748/?q=Solar+Eisfreihalter
hier wäre der Link von meinem Solar Eisfreihalter.
LG Markus


----------



## Andre 69 (26. Sep. 2011)

*AW: 0 Watt Teich mit Fischbesatz*

Nabend !!!
OK , ich denke mal zum Solareinsatz am Teich hat jeder von uns seinen Standpunkt erklärt !!!
Einen Teich im Gleichgewicht will bestimmt  jeder von uns , kein (wenig oder noch weniger) Strom----Kosten will auch jeder !!! Ganz ohne Strom denke ich geht es nicht, sonst würdest Du dir auch keine Gedanken zu alternativen Stromgewinnung machen !!
Das mit der Windkraftanlage in unseren Breiten finde ich schon sehr viel interessanter !!!
ZU Deiner  kurzen  Zusammenfassung des Bauplanes hätte ich schon noch Fragen !!!
Wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe ,willst Du die gewonnene Energie für ein Pumpe (Pflanzenfilter) nehmen ?? Also ich denke mal man braucht als erstes eine Art Windrad !!
Sind  hierfür die 2-3 Abflussrohre gedacht ?? Das treibt jetzt deine Lichtmaschine an ,oder ???
Aber was ist mit der Schablone gemeint ???
 Ich finde DEINE RICHTUNG auch gut und das Thema kann man eben auch nicht genug diskutieren !!! Also ,lass mal was von deiner windanlage hören !! Wenn man das jetzt auch noch GÜNSTIG umsetzen kann  bin ich dabei !! Man sollte halt eben die Kosten im Auge (AUA) behalten !!!
Mfg Andre


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (26. Sep. 2011)

*AW: 0 Watt Teich mit Fischbesatz*

Hallo zusammen,

@ Markus, Danke, aber wie hat er den über den Winter funktioniert? Ein wenig Unzufriedenheit habe ich rausgelesen (ala im milden Winter funktioniert es sicher gut...)?

@all
Der Teich funktioniert wirklich ohne Technik ungelogen. Somit funktioniert sicher jeder Goldfischteich Techniklos, auch wenn man mir das nicht glauben mag. 
Es wird einfach immer viel zu schnell auf irgendwelche Sofortmaßnahmen gesetzt, die den Teich aus dem Gleichgewicht bringen und der Teich dadurch dauerhaft nicht funktioniert. Dieses Übel wird dann mit Technik versucht zu beheben.
z.B. ist hier ein Thema durchgegangen, wo jemand mit Algen kämpft. Mein anraten war üppig bepflanzen um den Algen eine schön blühende Nahrungskongurrenz zu bieten. Die Lösung des Users ist alle 14 Tage Wasser wechseln aber von "Ich habe mir mal ordentlich Pflanzen geholt" ist nix zu lesen. Somit wird der Teich immer Algen haben und wenn es ihm halt Spaß macht, wechselt er alle paar Wochen das Wasser, weil danach sieht es ja gut aus.
Die 14 Tage warten war übrigens die Geduld, die der User aufgebracht hat um die Algen wegzubekommen. Andere User machen eine Chemiebouillon aus Ihrem Teich und wieder andere kämpfen mit schwerer Technik gegen die kleinen grünen Lebewesen. 

Darum das Fazit, es geht nur mit wirklicher Geduld und ständigen beobachten, wie was wirkt. So ist es z.B. mit den Wasserwechseln. Die kleinen Wasserwechsel durch den Regen reichen aus, deswegen muß nicht mehr gemacht werden. Ingrid muß probieren, wie Sie das Maß der Dinge findet, ob es nun 10, 20 oder 30 Liter sind. Das sieht man am Teich. 
Der Vorteil am Regenwasser ist, das es wirklich rein ist (bis auf die Ablagerungen auf dem Dach und die Verunreinigungen, die der Regen auf dem Weg zur Erde aufnimmt. 
Diese scheint mein Pflanzenfilter zu verputzen und andere warten einfach den ersten Regen ab und leiten dann in den Teich ein. Somit braucht man da gar nicht lange dran rum messen, das passt scho.
Was halt jeder an der Version des Techniklosen Teiches vergißt ist: 
Törö...
Man hat überhaupt keine Arbeit, gar nichts. Kein Filter guggn, kein Putzen, kein Wasserwechseln, einfach nichts zu tun und das macht die Version ja eigentlich besonders attraktiv. (finde ich)

@ Andre, das Windrad... das habe ich hier im Forum schon vor 2 Jahren zum Thema gemacht und bin immer noch nicht weiter  
Ich selbst hänge mit meinen Projekten ganz schön und das Windrad ist fest geplant, aber erst wenn andere Baustellen abgeschlossen sind, leider leider ich hätte es zu gern schon fertig.
Zu dem Zeitpunkt war mir noch nicht klar, das der Teich ganz alleine funktioniert. Aber trotzdem soll es kommen, es gibt einem ein gutes Gefühl, wenn da wenigstens irgendwas pumpt.
Die Rohre: aus denen kannst Du Ideal alle möglichen Formen von Flügeln schneiden.
So gibst es Schablonen für Horizontalrotoren (normale Windräder wie auf jedem Feld)
Bei Vertikalrotoren kannst Du die Rohre einfach halbieren und hast Rotorblätter in idealer Form.
Vertikalrotoren haben den großen Vorteil, dass Sie immer in eine Richtung drehen und dem Wind nicht nachgeführt werden müssen, wie bei Horizontalrotoren. Diese müssen immer in Windrichtung gestellt werden.  Strom erzeugen würde ich nicht, da das bissl Strom und die Verluste bis dann letzlich eine Pumpe angetrieben wird zu groß sind.
Aus dem Grund sind meine Überlegungen in Richtung Mammutpumpe (Luftheberpumpe) gegangen oder einfach eine Schiffsschraube unten dran und eine Strömungspumpe durch den Pflanzenfilter (mein Favorit). Du kannst ja mal suchen, das Thema war glaube ich "Windkraft die 2.", da sind wirklich gute Ideen entstanden, bloß gemacht habe ich es bis heute noch nicht schäm schäm. (Nein wirklich keine Zeit mehr durch meine Tochter und die kleine Maus kommt vor Papas Spinnereien)

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (27. Sep. 2011)

*AW: 0 Watt Teich mit Fischbesatz*

Hallo zusammen,


ich bin gerade im Büro und der Teich "putzt und pflegt" sich gerade ordentlich... 
Es schüttet aus Kannen. 
Und wenn ich heut abend nach Hause komme ist alles ordentlich am Teich,
Nährstoffe raus, Frischwasser rein, Schwebeteilchen raus. 
Alles bestens und das ohne einen Handschlag zu tun und bei einer 0 Euro Strom und Wasserrechnung.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## sternchen30 (27. Sep. 2011)

*AW: 0 Watt Teich mit Fischbesatz*

Hallo Thomas,
bei dir regnets??
Bei uns scheint die Sonne 23Grad herrliches Wetter, renne weiter mit meiner Gießkanne an den Teich!!!
Grüße Ingrid


----------



## Elfriede (27. Sep. 2011)

*AW: 0 Watt Teich mit Fischbesatz*

Hallo Thomas, 

Du hast es wirklich gut mit dem Regen: Nährstoffe raus, Frischwasser rein, Schwebeteilchen raus. 
Alles bestens und das ohne einen Handschlag zu tun und bei einer 0 Euro Strom und Wasserrechnung. 

Ich habe zwar keine im Wasser gelösten Nährstoffe, die ich entfernen müsste, dafür aber Schwebealgen, die bei mir kein Regen ausschwemmen kann, denn ordentlich Regen gibt es hier, wenn überhaupt, nur im Jänner und Februar. Aber auch ich brauche am Teich nichts  tun, außer abwarten bis die Schwebealgen ihre Selbstversorgung mit Nährstoffen aus ihren  bereits verhungerten Kollegen nicht mehr aufrecht erhalten können, denn anderweitig kann ich sie nicht entfernen, da auch mein Teich ohne Filtertechnik läuft. Selbst wenn ich einen Filter hätte, würde mir das wenig nützen, denn Mikroalgen, andere Algen gibt es bei mir nicht, können  jeden  Filter mühelos passieren,  es sei denn, man verwendet UVC, was für mich sowieso nicht in Frage käme.

Nützen würden mir Unterwasserpflanzen, denn meine Schwebealgen leben in meinem Teich völlig konkurrenzlos, da  mir eine Ansiedlung von Unterwasserpflanzen  in 13 Jahren nicht gelungen ist. Ich bin heuer aber zuversichtlich, da ein neuerlicher Versuch mit insgesamt 14 kg  __ Hornkraut bis jetzt Erfolg verspricht, jedenfalls lebt ein Teil davon noch und der Winter mit Stürmen und Regen bringt sicher ausreichend Nährstoffe in mein Gewässer, damit es mir nicht wieder verhungert.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Moderlieschenking (27. Sep. 2011)

*AW: 0 Watt Teich mit Fischbesatz*

Servus Thomas,
nein Unzufriedenheit nicht, aber da ich den Eisfreihalter bisher nur 1 Winter im Einsatz hatte,
und dieser relativ mild war, kann ich ja nicht behaupten, dass er einwandfrei bei jeder
Witterung funktioniert.
Wenn es mal 14 Tage richtig kalt ist und sehr viel Schnee hat und wenig Sonne, dann 
funktioniert er halt nicht mehr so gut, was aber auch nichts ausmacht, da ich genügend
Volumen habe. 
Mir geht es ja hauptsächlich um die Entgasung und nicht um ständige Sauerstoffzufuhr.
Und diesen Zweck hat mir der Eisfreihalter auf alle Fälle erfüllt.
LG Markus


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (27. Sep. 2011)

*AW: 0 Watt Teich mit Fischbesatz*

Hallo zusammen,

heute wurde ordentlich geputzt im Teich und jetzt sind die Pflanzenfilter wieder prall gefüllt mit frischem Regenwasser. Der nächste regen wird das Wasser dann in den Teich bringen.

Ich will es nochmal sagen, ich wollte nicht meinen Teich vorstellen, sondern mit Euch über den techniklosen Teich (mit Fischbesatz, das ist wirklich ein großer Unterschied) diskutieren. Also alle die ähnliche oder andere Überlegungen zum techniklosen Teich haben sind herzlich eingeladen hir mit zu diskutieren oder die eigenen Überlegungen anzubringen. 

@Elfriede Wie schon gesagt, für Paros kann ich nicht sprechen, aber vieleicht ist es eine Überlegung über einen Pflanzenfilter Wasser zu wechseln? Wenn Du sagen wir mal einen 500 Liter Pflanzenfilter (Wasservolumen) hast, kannst Du dort 500 Liter Frischwasser zugeben, die Pflanzen das Wasser aufbereiten lassen und wenn die wieder Wasser in den Pflanzenfilter zugibst wird das aufbereitete Wasser in den Teich gegeben.
Ich denke zumindestens, das es mein Erfolgsrezept ist??
Also aus der Zisterne (ich glaube Du hattest eine) erstmal in einen großen pflanzenbehälter pumpen und erst beim nächsten nachpumpen das Wasser in den Teich geben.

Danke Markus, wird gebaut...

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Elfriede (28. Sep. 2011)

*AW: 0 Watt Teich mit Fischbesatz*

Hallo Thomas, 

ähnliche Überlegungen zum techniklosen Teich wie Du hatte ich auch, wenn am Anfang auch nicht ganz freiwillig, denn ich hatte nämlich jahrelang überhaupt keinen Strom. 

Dass ein Teich bei einigermaßen teichfreundlichem Klima  tatsächlich auch mit moderatem Fischbesatz und einem  gut wachsenden Pflanzenbestand  technikfrei funktionieren kann, davon bin ich immer noch überzeugt. Bei meinem Teich hier auf Paros bin ich inzwischen allerdings nicht mehr so sicher. 2008 habe ich meine Schleierschwanzfische größtenteils abgefischt, also kann ich  Deinem Thementitel  auch nicht gerecht werden.

Die Idee mit den Pflanzenfiltern habe ich schon 2003 mit drei Becken  umgesetzt, allerdings erfolglos, denn von Wasseraufbereitung durch die Repositionspflanzen konnte keine Rede sein, die Pflanzen sind  ohne Dünger einfach verhungert, wie bisher auch alle Unterwasserpflanzen im Teich. Trotzdem vielen Dank für Deinen wertvollen Denkanstoß, der mich gerade auf eine Idee gebracht hat, wie ich die drei  ehemaligen Pflanzenfilter nützlich verwenden könnte. 

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros 
Elfriede


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (28. Sep. 2011)

*AW: 0 Watt Teich mit Fischbesatz*

Hallo Elfriede,

das freut mich gar sehr. 

Ich kann einfach zu Paros nix sagen, da das Klima ein völlig anderes ist. Du hast Palmen an der Terasse, ich Tannenbäume und das nicht zu knapp... 


Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Andre 69 (7. Okt. 2011)

*AW: 0 Watt Teich mit Fischbesatz*

Hallöle ma wieder !!!
Thomas hab mir mal deine "Windkraft -FRED´s" zu Gemüt geführt .Da haste auch am Anfang über die Probleme mit der Effizienz (Verlustrechnung) geschrieben. Das war GENAU das was ich mit meinen Posting an merken wollte !!! Nur halt jetzt sind wir bei Solartechnik, mit ähnlichen Problemen !!! Ich denke mal das grösste Problem ist es halt mit GERINGEN Aufwand zu einem vernünftigen Ziel zu kommen !!!
Sehr erstaunlich fand ich ,dass Du mit dem SCHWARZEN PETER zum Zyklonvorfilter (Vortex ???) hierbei gekommen seid !! Das g.....ste ist natürlich das der Peter keinen Trichter bauen kann (konnte)!!!! Tja vielleicht doch zu viel studiert ???  
Ich bin auch auf DEINEN Weg zum Teich ,muss halt nur noch Einen anlegen usw !!!1
Meine Vorstellungen hier bei decken sich Momentan mit den von Norbert !!
Hätte halt bloss die Mammut OHNE Strom -Kosten !!!
Wie sieht es jetzt im Herbst bei Dir im Teich aus ??? Da es ja jetzt noch mehr regnet ??
Geht bei Dir eigentlich das Regenwasser ungsteuert durch den Teich ,oder hast Du so ne Art Beipass, damit Du nicht zu Viel ???? Wasser wechselst ??
So ein Gedankenaustausch ist schon g...l -----------------GELLE ????
Mfg Andre


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (7. Okt. 2011)

*AW: 0 Watt Teich mit Fischbesatz*

Hallo Andre,

erstmal würde ich das Thema auf 7 Watt erhöhen und Nikolais 7 Watt Mamut hier mit anlinken: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Mit diesem Thema hat mir Nikolai gezeigt, dass man eine gescheite Pumpenleistung mit nur 7 Watt hinbekommt. 
Somit würde ich mir so eine Belüfterpumpe zulegen, den Motor rausfeuern und ein Windrad dranhängen. Somit sind alle Bastelein für die Pumpe über den Haufen geworfen. 
(Hätte nie gedacht, dass das mit so wenig Leistung funktioniert, zumal Peter immer seine Industriepumpen angeführt hat.)

Mein Problem ist, dass ich keinen passenden Filter zur Windkraft habe. Das ganze macht wirklich erst Sinn, wenn Filter und Teich auf einer Ebene liegen und ich habe ein 1-2 Meter Höhenunterschied.
Das ist auch der Grund, warum das Projekt nur mit einer Nummer versehen wurde und ruht. 

Wenn Du Deinen Teich so planst, würde mich das sehr freuen und Deine Erfahrungen würden mich auch interessieren.
Der Vortex ist halt der einzige Vorfilter, der auf Teichniveau funktioniert.

Ist insgesamt ein spannendes Thema und freu mich, noch einen Anhänger gefunden zu haben.

Wasser geht alles rein, da das Dach nur ungafähr so groß ist wie der Teich. Alle anderen Dachflächen versickern oder gehen in den Kanal. 

Bilder kann ich mal machen, aber es sieht langsam alles ein wenig trostlos aus.


Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Andre 69 (7. Okt. 2011)

*AW: 0 Watt Teich mit Fischbesatz*

Jo  !!!
Nikolai sein Fred hab ich heut Vormittag gelesen !!!
Wirklich sehr erstaunlich bei 7 Watt !!!!
Würd ja sagen ,jetzt findet sich die MAMMUT--Herde ???? ach ne Gemeinde langsam zusammen !!! Mal sehen ob wir die Windkraft hierfür sinnvoll nutzen können ???
Hab mal das Posting in deinen fred weiter verfollgt !!! Die Leute aus den WINDKRAFT-FORUM fanden das ja nicht gerade lustig !!!! Von Wegen Wirkungsgrad und so !!!
Aber 7 Watt sind ja fast ====siehe Fred-Titel !!!!
Mfg Andre


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (7. Okt. 2011)

*AW: 0 Watt Teich mit Fischbesatz*

Hallo Andre,

7 Watt sind Solarleuchten. Somit sollte eine 7 Watt Pumpe bei lauem Wind gut funktionieren.
Das ist ja immer das Problem, dass alle Tests zu Windkraft bei Sturm schön geredet werden. Das ganze muß auch bei einem lauen Wind gut funktionieren, sonst macht es keinen Sinn.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## bergi (26. Okt. 2011)

*AW: 0 Watt Teich mit Fischbesatz*

Hallo Thomas, 
sehr interessanter Thread, muss ich schon sagen, spricht mir aus der Seele. 
Eine kleine Frage, vielleicht hab' ich auch nur nicht richtig aufgepasst: 

Du hast deine Pflanzenfilterstrecke zwischen Regenrinne und Teich geschaltet - warum? 
ich meine - klar, so eine bepflanzte Regenrinnenverlängerung ist schon nett, aber warum "Filter" - das Regenwasser ist doch weitgehend sauber?

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (26. Okt. 2011)

*AW: 0 Watt Teich mit Fischbesatz*

Hallo Stefan,

so sauber ist das Wasser nicht. Pollen auf dem Dach, alles was in der Luft rumfliegt und so weiter. Beim Teichwasserwechsel mit "sauberem" Wasser ist es so, das der Teich danach schlimmer aussieht als vorher. Mit dem Pflanzenfilter können sich die Pflanzen sich mit den Verunreinigungen und Nährstoffen beschäftigen bevor das Ganze in den Teich kommt. 

Es ist wirklich so, das die Iris im Schatten an der Dachrinne 2 Meter hoch wird. Im Teich in der Sonne dagegen sind es eher Kümmerlinge. Heißt eigentlich vom Dach kommen die Nährstoffe, die Iris lebt bestens davon und für den Teich bleibt nichts (wenig) an Nährstoffen übrig um so prächtig zu gedeien. 

Die Idee ist eigentlich aus dem Forum heraus geboren. die einen haben über Regenwasser geklagt und die anderen sind absolute verfechter des Regenwassers. Knakpunkt war immer, "Was da alles vom Dach kommt will ich nicht im Teich haben". so hab ich anstatt ein Rohr einzugraben eine MörtelkistenMiniteichpflanzenstrecke gebaut, die obendrein noch gut aussieht.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## bergi (27. Okt. 2011)

*AW: 0 Watt Teich mit Fischbesatz*

Hallo Thomas, 
das ist äußerst interessant, sollte man wirklich nicht glauben, dass da soviel mit dem Regen runterkommt. Möglicherweise sind es auch nicht nur Pollen und Stäube, sondern einfach auch die Stickoxide aus der Luft, die da letztlich zu Nitrit etc. gelöst und oxidiert werden.

Noch eine kleine Frage: (wie viel) fütterst du deine Fische?

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## bergi (15. Dez. 2011)

*AW: 0 Watt Teich mit Fischbesatz*

Hallo Thomas,
mich würde das wirklich interessieren: 
Noch eine kleine Frage: (wie viel) fütterst du deine Fische?
Das wäre dann ein Maß für die Selbstreinigungskraft deines Teiches...

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (17. Dez. 2011)

*AW: 0 Watt Teich mit Fischbesatz*

Hallo Stefan,

ich füttere weniger als die Fische brauchen. Heißt, sie sind zum Teil Selbstversorger.
Ich beobachte, wie sie sich um das Futter schlagen und dosiere entsprechend. 
Das Maß kann ich Dir nicht sagen. 
Die Orfen füttere ich mit Mückenlarven, die man aus den Regentonnen abfischen kann. 
Eigentlich wollte ich generell auf Lebendfutter umstellen, habe aber noch keine brauchbare Zucht aufbauen können und keinen Fischzuchtbetrieb in der Nähe gefunden, wo ich mal einen Eimer Flöhe herbeziehen könnte. Die Flöhe aus dem Zoofachhandel ist meist kein Lebendfutter, sondern meist in Tüten abgepackte tote Tiere.

Grüße

Thomas


----------

